# Protein Absorbtion



## Miami305 (Aug 3, 2019)

Ive been reading a lot about protein absorption and keep finding a lot of mixed information out there. 

When I started training I was really loading up on protein shakes twice a day and just chugging them down.

Ive gotten to the point of taking the same amount of protein but at 4 increments. Basically between meals and shakes I eat/drink every two hours. I eat, finish, set a 2 hour timer on my watch.

Cant really say I've noticed a difference but its habit now.



I guess the real question is what are everyones thoughts on how much protein can be absorbed in one strait shot? Does anything over 30-40 Grams just get pissed out?


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2019)

You absorb and use it all, in one way or another. Otherwise you could eat 10,000 calories of cod every day and not gain weight.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 3, 2019)

To many studies and opinions out there that contradict themselves IMO.


I make sure that by the time I go to bed, I have taken in enough protein to meet my macro goals.

I have eaten over 100 grams of protein at once and as little as 2 grams in a snack and have never seen a difference with the exception of being more full or less full after the meal.


My opinion, don't sweat the small stuff. Eat, train, sleep repeat.


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2019)

We’re using the same hardware we used when we were hunter gatherers. Probably the same as before we knew how to preserve meat. 

We’re not too dissimilar from animals either. Wolves will eat 10-20 pounds of meat. Certainly that doesn’t go to waste. 

So, after a big kill we used to gorge ourselves, like wolves do to this day because they cannot preserve food for later. 

And here we remain. A civilized species with supermarkets. 

The body doesn’t just discard nutrients IMO

This is my thinking and logic. It might be off.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> We’re using the same hardware we used when we were hunter gatherers. Probably the same as before we knew how to preserve meat.
> 
> We’re not too dissimilar from animals either. Wolves will eat 10-20 pounds of meat. Certainly that doesn’t go to waste.
> 
> ...



Been known to down 2lbs of chicken in a sitting if I've been in the work yard all day and no time for a meal. I tend to agree with the thinking here: get the macros in ye, worry less about how yer breaking it down one meal at a time.

Source: Not dead yet.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 3, 2019)

I believe Zilla posted a really great write up on nutrient timing and reasons for why it's largely bro-science, but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank nblesavage for posting this one. Jeff Nippard on Max Protein absorption in one sitting.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26206-Jeff-Nippard-on-Max-Protein-Absorption-in-One-Sitting


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I believe Zilla posted a really great write up on nutrient timing and reasons for why it's largely bro-science, but I can't seem to find it...



I was looking for that one too. I can't remember if it was a stand alone post or a response or if it was in Scientific Studies or Diet and Nutrition.  Good stuff, though.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I believe Zilla posted a really great write up on nutrient timing and reasons for why it's largely bro-science, but I can't seem to find it...


The advanced search function tells me it might be this post or this thread for a more general look at the topic.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 4, 2019)

Dang, the lunch I bring to work with me usually contains 60 to 90 grams of protein that I ingest in one sitting.


----------



## Long (Aug 4, 2019)

Miami305 said:


> Ive been reading a lot about protein absorption and keep finding a lot of mixed information out there.
> 
> When I started training I was really loading up on protein shakes twice a day and just chugging them down.
> 
> ...



I've been going above and beyond researching protein recently due to an issue I am having. (Hopefully temporary lowered kidney function)
Personally I like to eat 1 gram per lb of bodyweight period. Not lean mass but total bodyweight. 

In my recent research it looks like in a day you can only really use .6-.8 grams per pound of bodyweight and from what I read the test subjects in the 3? Different test were at a pretty high level athletically and some were said to "possibly had a history of performance enhancing drug use".

So how much can be absorbed?

In a day?
.6-.8 times your bodyweight will give you the number of how much you can in g according to what I read absorb in a day. (That can be utilized in a positive way)

In a sitting? 
I would bet if you take your daily allowance of protien and divide it by 4 or 5 you would be at the maximum you can absorb and use in a positive non storage way. I bet 6-8 would be far more efficient.


----------



## Long (Aug 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> We’re using the same hardware we used when we were hunter gatherers. Probably the same as before we knew how to preserve meat.
> 
> We’re not too dissimilar from animals either. Wolves will eat 10-20 pounds of meat. Certainly that doesn’t go to waste.
> 
> ...



You get fat. That's the body's storage system. If you gorge eat you also rush the digestive process and force foods through that are not fully digested as you absorb all the way out. 

I imagine gorging is one of many tools one could use to keep your metabolism from becoming stable.


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2019)

How much is absorbed vs how much is needed is two different arguments. You will absorb and use it all, and what's above and beyond what's needed for muscles, skin, hair, nails, etc will be used for other purposes, mainly burned for fuel. The issue with eating excess protein is that if calories are equated, you lose out on the other macros, fat and carbohydrate, which are much better fuel sources/used in ways protein can't. 

You don't piss any of it out. Your body will use each and every gram of protein you ingest.


----------



## Long (Aug 4, 2019)

Here is one of the articles. I think there is a good amount of research suggesting what I said is true. I personally am no expert, I find the diet part should be simple but is instead very complicated. 


https://mennohenselmans.com/the-myth-of-1glb-optimal-protein-intake-for-bodybuilders/



"•    Tarnopolsky et al. (1992) observed no differences in whole body protein synthesis or indexes of lean body mass in strength athletes consuming either 0.64g/lb or 1.10g/lb over a 2 week period. Protein oxidation did increase in the high protein group, indicating a nutrient overload.
•    Walberg et al. (1988) found that 0.73g/lb was sufficient to maintain positive nitrogen balance in cutting weightlifters over a 7 day time period.
•    Tarnopolsky et al. (1988) found that only 0.37g/lb was required to maintain positive nitrogen balance in elite bodybuilders (over 5 years of experience, possible previous use of androgens) over a 10 day period. 0.45g/lb was sufficient to maintain lean body mass in bodybuilders over a 2 week period. The authors suggested that 0.55g/lb was sufficient for bodybuilders.
•    Lemon et al. (1992) found no differences in muscle mass or strength gains in novice bodybuilders consuming either 0.61g/lb or 1.19g/lb over a 4 week period. Based on nitrogen balance data, the authors recommended 0.75g/lb.
•    Hoffman et al. (2006) found no differences in body composition, strength or resting hormonal concentrations in strength athletes consuming either 0.77g/lb or >0.91g/lb over a 3 month period.



Over 20 other studies have consistently failed to find any benefits of more than 1.6g/kg/d of protein."


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> We’re using the same hardware we used when we were hunter gatherers. Probably the same as before we knew how to preserve meat.
> 
> We’re not too dissimilar from animals either. Wolves will eat 10-20 pounds of meat. Certainly that doesn’t go to waste.
> 
> ...



No science behind my thoughts on this but it does parallel my beliefs about how the human body deals with protein. There's no way we go to the lengths that we do to acquire protein, fats and carbs only to waste it. 

My concern is what is done with the extra protein after the body meets all its protein needs. Extra carbs get stored as fuel for a later date as fat and I would assume the same is done with a protein surplus.


----------



## Bootasfuk (Aug 5, 2019)

I have to agree with most everybody in here. I dont think there is a set number of grams of protein for one setting and anything over that gets pissed or shat out. Nobody could convince me that some pencil neck and arnold will only use the same amount of protein regardless of how much was consumed.


----------



## Long (Aug 6, 2019)

I was reading today and found this. 

"When your body uses an amino acid for energy, it must convert the amino acid to a useable form of energy.

It does this by stripping the nitrogen atom off of the molecule. The skeleton molecule that is left behind is then further converted into glucose and used as fuel."


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

Long said:


> I was reading today and found this.
> 
> "When your body uses an amino acid for energy, it must convert the amino acid to a useable form of energy.
> 
> It does this by stripping the nitrogen atom off of the molecule. The skeleton molecule that is left behind is then further converted into glucose and used as fuel."



And in your case, the kidneys are having trouble keeping up with the extra nitrogen(N). Your body slaps some hydrogen atoms onto it and creates ammonia(NH3), and as a backup system for the kidneys, it's bring excreted through your sweat.

The body has so many different ways to accomplish what it needs for survival.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> We’re using the same hardware we used when we were hunter gatherers. Probably the same as before we knew how to preserve meat.
> 
> We’re not too dissimilar from animals either. Wolves will eat 10-20 pounds of meat. Certainly that doesn’t go to waste.
> 
> ...



This.  

Everything with the human body goes back to evolution.


----------



## Long (Aug 6, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> And in your case, the kidneys are having trouble keeping up with the extra nitrogen(N). Your body slaps some hydrogen atoms onto it and creates ammonia(NH3), and as a backup system for the kidneys, it's bring excreted through your sweat.
> 
> The body has so many different ways to accomplish what it needs for survival.



Yeah that's a great paraphrase of the article I read. 

I thought it was interesting because it shows the body is capable of directly turning protein into fat.

More interesting to me I was on a low carb medium fats high protein diet for a while. I have contemplated if I somehow "flipped a switch" and my body short of fats and carbohydrates became accustom to stripping protein for energy. 

It's also pretty interesting to me thinking about guys that are full keto. If they don't get enough fats from how this reads they would be putting a load on the kidneys trying to rid the body of all that ammonia.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

Long said:


> I thought it was interesting because it shows the body is capable of directly turning protein into fat.



Yes, it can. It doesn't WANT to, but it will if it has too. Same with carbohydrate.

You don't piss any of it out, under normal circumstances. Everything is used.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

Long said:


> More interesting to me I was on a low carb medium fats high protein diet for a while. I have contemplated if I somehow "flipped a switch" and my body short of fats and carbohydrates became accustom to stripping protein for energy. .



I've been wondering about this too. Since many of the body's systems have a little lag time to them, I wonder if you will adjust back to normal with an increased carbohydrate intake to offset the need to burn proteins for energy. I'm assuming your BUN level was elevated in your tests, I'm curious how it responds.


----------



## Long (Aug 6, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I've been wondering about this too. Since many of the body's systems have a little lag time to them, I wonder if you will adjust back to normal with an increased carbohydrate intake to offset the need to burn proteins for energy. I'm assuming your BUN level was elevated in your tests, I'm curious how it responds.



My urea nitrogen was 29 they said that was high
My creatine levels were normal
My EGFR was 59.8

That puts me just under normal on kidney function. They are saying it was my volume of creatine. I was eating one or two decent sized steaks a day and a teaspoon of creatine as well, and my levels were normal so I'm skeptical. 


"Everything is used"

 Under perfect conditions I would think the efficiency isn't 100% but pretty high.

I'm more concerned with used in a positive way.
I already know how to get fat:32 (18):


Another thing that may have a accelerated the switch was I was eating my largest amount of protein (steak, eggs) in the day on wakeup. Pretty minimal carbs and then doing intense exercise. 
Perhaps months of this specific behavior forced the switch if one occurred.

I will say large amounts of protein a little over an hour before working out I felt stronger and had more energy than now.


----------



## Long (Aug 7, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> This.
> 
> Everything with the human body goes back to evolution.



Got to be careful with that one. Mutations can be positive, neutral or negative. Not everything about "you/we/us" is fine tuned, useful and sometimes can be downright in the way.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2019)

Long said:


> My urea nitrogen was 29 they said that was high
> My creatine levels were normal
> My EGFR was 59.8
> 
> That puts me just under normal on kidney function. They are saying it was my volume of creatine. I was eating one or two decent sized steaks a day and a teaspoon of creatine as well, and my levels were normal so I'm skeptical.



Creatine breaks down to creatinine, which is what's tested for. If you worked out the day of the test, or even the day before, your levels can be elevated. Strenuous exercise and muscle breakdown causes this. I already went through this with my Dr before, she had no idea.

But your levels were fine, so it sounds like they are just guessing at this point.


----------



## IronVeganGuy (Aug 9, 2019)

Try adding aloe vera juice, some studys show it helps with protien absorption in digestive tract.


----------

